# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Pozita e gruas dhe familjes nga këndvështrimi i Imam Aliut (r.a)

## SHEMSHIR

Pozita e gruas dhe familjes nga këndvështrimi i Imam Aliut a.s 

Hazreti Aliu a.s. si një personalitet i madh i islamit, gruas dhe familjes i ka kushtuar një vend të posaçëm. Në fjalët e çmuara, dhe po ashtu nga jeta e përbashkët e Aliut me hz. Fatimen, mund te kuptojmë mendimin e  tij në lidhje me pozitën e gruas. Gjatë këtij programi do ti hedhim një vështrim pozitës së gruas nga mendimi i imam Aliut a.s.. Vazhdoni të qëndroni me ne.

Gruaja është një krijesë e butë, me ndjenja dhe emocione të forta, që e ka krijuar Zoti që të mbaj mbi supe një pjesë të përgjegjësisë së edukimit dhe arsimimit të shoqërisë dhe të hedh hapa drejt përsosmërisë. Zoti gruan e cila është pasqyrë e bukurisë së Zotit, e ka krijuar dhe atë e ka bërë burim për qetësimin e burrit, po ashtu gruaja duhet që me mëshirën e saj të ruaj dashurinë  e shtëpisë dhe familjes.

Imam Aliu a.s. ka thënë: Gruaja është një lule me erë të këndshme. Ku sipas kësaj fjalë mundë të mësojmë se gruaja është e  njëjtë me lulen dhe të cilës patjetër duhet ti kushtohet kujdes me qëllim që të ruaj erën dhe butësinë e vet që posedon, dhe në të ardhmen të mund të krijojë dhe të mbaj të bukur vatrën e familjes. Për shkak të pozitës dhe vlerës që i kushton islami gruas, janë dhënë shumë shpjegime dhe porosi të shumta për respektin dhe dashurinë ndaj gruas. Feja islame, gruan e konsideron sepse është grua dhe ka pozitë të lartë. Imam Aliu a.s. duke transmetuar një hadithë nga Profeti thotë: "Respektin ndaj grave duhet ruajtur,  kështu që të gjithë njerëzit e lartë dhe fisnik kanë konsideratë dhe respekt për ato, përveç njeriut të keq dhe injorant. Ai njeri madhështor, pra Imam Aliu a.s. në një fjalim tjetër duke madhëruar respektin dhe pozitën e lartë të nënës thotë: Në qoftë se një fëmijë dëshiron tia kthejë borxhin e dashurisë së nënës, ai nuk mundet tia lajë atë as një ditë të shtatzënisë së saj. 

Në shoqërinë arabe të para islamit gruaja dhe gjinia femërore në përgjithësi nuk respektohej fare, po ashtu nëse dikujt i lindte një vajzë ai e varroste atë të gjallë. Por pas ardhjes së Islamit me përpjekjet e Profetit Muahmmed s.a.v.s., në shoqëri u bënë ndryshime të mëdha rreth pozitës së gruas dhe në atë shoqëri erdhën tradita tjera ku gruaja zinte një pozitë të lartë dhe të çmueshme në mesin e njerëzve. I dërguari i Zotit sa herë që e shihte vajzën e vet të nderuar, hz. Fatimen, tregonte respekt të madh për te dhe e puthte në ballë. Zakonisht respekti dhe konsiderata për gruan është theksuar me të madhe në traditën dhe thëniet e Ehli Bejtit të Profetit, ashtu edhe siç thekson hz. Aliu se: Vajza është bukuri dhe dhunti, kurse djali është mëshirë. Kështu që bukuria apo dhuntia kanë shpërblim, kurse nga mëshira kërkojnë llogari. Kur shokët e pyetën se çdo të thotë kjo, Imam Aliu iu përgjigj: Ai i cili ka vajzë ka edhe ndihmën, bereqetin dhe faljen e Zotit.

Njëra ndër çështjet që të mëdhenjtë e islamit e kanë potencuar me të madhe në lidhje me gruan është edhe ruajtja e gruas nga dëmtimet shpirtërore dhe fizike. Aktualisht në kohën tonë nuk i kushtohet rëndësi të madhe një fakti të këtillë, për atë dhe hasin shumë gra të cilat janë viktimë e amoralitetit. Antoni Gidenz, një sociolog perëndimor, përdhunimin e gruas në shoqërinë perëndimore e paraqet si diçka të zakonshme. Sipas tij, ky fenomen në perëndim i ka shqetësuar me të madhe gratë që punojnë jashtë shtëpisë. 

Zonja Johana Ridly, një gazetare angleze në lidhje me dhunën ndaj grave në Amerikë, thotë: Çdo ditë shumë gra bien viktimë e dhunës së burrave apo partnerëve të tyre dhe po ashtu vriten nga ta. Statistikat e ngjarjeve të tilla janë rritur shumë pas ngjarjeve të 11 shtatorit. Në shoqëritë sikur ajo amerikane, gratë akoma janë objekt i dhunës, detyrohen të zhyten në amoralitet dhe keqpërdoren për gjëra të ndryshme. 

Aliu a.s. për të ruajtur dinjitetin e gruas dhe për të penguar dëmtimin psikik dhe fizik të saj ka paraqitur disa mënyra. Sipas tij, gruaja duke ruajtur personalitetin dhe dinjitetin e saj mund të merret me aktivitete ekonomike, politike dhe shoqërore dhe po ashtu të pengojë dhunën e të tjerëve. Ai, gratë i porosit që kur të paraqiten në shoqëri dhe kur ti kryejnë përgjegjësit e tyre shoqërore të ruajnë moralin e tyre dhe të veshin rroba të përshtatshme. Prandaj dhe ajo me gjithë këtë kujdes e ruan respektin dhe pozitën e çmuar të saj në atë shoqëri. 

Turpi dhe pastërtia edhe pse për të gjithë është diçka e mirë dhe e lavdëruar, por për gratë edhe më e çmuar dhe më e nevojshme. Kur shfletojmë përmbledhjen e fjalëve të Imam Aliut, pra Nehxhul Belagan, në ligjëratën  474 lexojmë: Shpërblimi i dëshmorit që ka rënë në rrugë të Zotit nuk është më i madh se shpërblimi i njeriut të moralshëm, ngase ka fuqi të mëkatojë dhe nuk e bënë një gjë të këtillë. Po ai individ i moralshëm është njëri prej engjëjve të Zotit. Sot në shumë pjesë të botës gratë ruajnë pastërtinë dhe pozitën e tyre të lartë njerëzore. Nadja është prej një familje aziatiko-angleze e cila studion mjekësinë. Ajo për vete ka zgjedhur mbulesën islame dhe në lidhje me këtë thotë: Unë si një grua ruaj turpin dhe moralin tim. Mbulesa islame mua më ndihmon që të ruhem nga rreziqet që mund të lindin në shoqëri. Nadja me një fytyrë të qetë dhe e vendosur thekson: Krenohem me atë që shembuj të jetës sime kam hz. Aliun dhe hz. Fatimen.

Hz. Aliu a.s. tri epitete si, respektin apo moralin, kujdesin dhe llogarinë, i ka  konsideruar si karakteristika të rëndësishme të gruas myslimane. Nga këto fjalë të hz. Aliut kuptojmë se gruaja në shoqëri duhet të ruajë respektin e saj dhe të ruhet nga zemrat e sëmura të disa burrave. Ai gjithashtu porosit që gruaja në shoqëri duhet të jetë e kujdesshme, e shkathët dhe e mençur, me qëllim që atë të mos e keqpërdor ndokush dhe të mos shihet me një sy të keq në shoqëri. Hz. Aliu a.s. gjithashtu një tjetër epitet të gruas e paraqet llogarinë dhe porosit që gruaja myslimane duhet të jetë e saktë dhe e përpiktë në llogari, sepse me këtë ia ruan pasurinë dhe nderin e burrit të saj. Kështu që mund të thuhet se në qoftë se një grua i ruan këto tri epitete, pra   respektin apo moralin, kujdesin dhe llogarinë, atëherë ajo si në shpi si në shoqëri mund te hedhë hapa të rëndësishëm dhe është e lirë të merret me çdo profesion të ligjshëm. Të dashur miq në programin tjetër do të flasim për rëndësinë e familjes dhe ndikimin e gruas në te. Ju përshëndesim dhe ju lejmë në mëshirën e Zotit të Madhërishëm.

*********** 

Martesa dhe krijimi i familjes është një domosdoshmëri dhe nevojë që njerëzit nëpërmjet saj mund të arrijnë në përsosmëri. Pa dyshim se lidhja në mes anëtareve të familjes është shumë e rëndësishme dhe ka ndikim të madh në shoqëri. Sot jemi dëshmitarë të asaj se disa teoricien perëndimor kanë shprehur shqetësimet për shpërbërjen e familjes apo rritja e familjeve me një bashkëshort, burrë ose grua, kështu që i kanë hyrë një përpjekjeje serioze për të gjetur rrugëzgjidhjen e këtij fenomeni mjaft tragjik. Adam Borsova, shkrimtar dhe studiues i çështjeve shoqërore në Amerikë, në lidhje me këtë thotë: Sipas studimeve të kryera, familjet e sotme të cilat krijohen pa martesë legale, nuk janë burim i qëndrueshëm për ti orientuar fëmijët dhe po ashtu këto familje nuk munden që ti japin një formë të dëshiruar ndërgjegjes së këtyre fëmijëve. Këto familje janë duke shkuar drejt shpërbërjen dhe devijimit. Aktualisht 32 % e fëmijëve lindin në forma ilegale, në kohën kur ky numër në vitin 1970 ishte vetëm 11 %. Prandaj dhe jemi duke jetuar në një periudhë shumë të vështirë.

Feja islame, familjes i kushton një rëndësi të veçantë. Burri dhe gruaja, çdo njëri kanë një rol të posaçëm në sistemin shoqëror, fetar dhe në edukimin e familjes. Roli i rëndësishëm i gruas myslimane në familje është që të kujdeset për punët e brendshme të familjes dhe të ketë një interesim për këtë përgjegjësi aq shumë të rëndësishme. Hz. Aliu ka theksuar në lidhje me këtë rol të gruas dhe ka thënë: Gruaja është kujdestare dhe përgjegjëse e shtëpisë dhe e burrit të saj. Ajo me anë të kontrollit dhe kujdesit në shtëpi mundet që të krijojë një mirëkuptim të jashtëzakonshëm në shtëpi, që në të, të mbizotërojë suksesi, lumturia dhe gëzimi familjar. 

Sipas Imam Aliut, gruaja në familje ka një rol shumë specifik dhe të rrezikshëm. Amvisëria dhe kujdesi për fëmijët dhe edukimin e tyre, kërkon një përpjekje dhe durim të jashtëzakonshëm. Natyrisht që përgjegjësia e nënës është përgjegjësia më e shenjt dhe më e bukur për një grua, dhe përpos një nëne sakrifikuese dikush tjetër nuk mund ta kryejë këtë detyrë. Në këtë mes, në kohën kur Profeti i Zotit, Muhammed s.a.v.s., i ndan përgjegjësit e shtëpisë mes hz. Fatimes dhe hz. Aliut, secilin e detyron me punët që përkojnë me veçorit e burrit dhe gruas. Aliun e detyron me punët e jashtme, kurse Fatimen e udhëzon që të kujdeset për shtëpinë dhe edukimin e fëmijëve. Në këtë rast, hz. Fatimja gëzohet shumë nga kjo ndarje e drejtë që është në koordinim me mundësit e gruas dhe e falënderon Zotin. 

Një rol tjetër i rëndësishëm i gruas në familje është besnikëria mbajtja e sekretit të burrit të saj. Besnikëria dhe drejtësia janë elementët kryesore për mbajtjen e familjes dhe po ashtu bëhet shkak për tërheqjen e burrit dhe gruas ndaj njëri-tjetrit, kështu që në mesin e tyre sjellë një sjellje dashurie dhe sentimentale. Është normale që gruaja dhe burri i përkasin dy familjeve të ndryshme, ku zakonisht në mesin e tyre ekzistojnë dallime kulturore dhe tradicionale. Krijimi i mirëkuptimit në mes këtyre dy individëve kërkon përpjekje dhe sakrificë të madhe. Sidomos në këtë rast gruaja ka një rol më kritik në çështjen e mbajtjes së familjes. Ndoshta për këtë arsye të mëdhenjtë e fesë, sjelljen e mirë të gruas dhe zbatimin e rregullave bashkëshortore nga ajo, e kanë konsideruar në një gradë me rënien dëshmor në rrugë të Zotit. Dmth. një bashkëshorte e mirë dhe sjellja fisnike e saj me burrin e vet është sikur një luftëtar që lufton në rrugën e All-llahut xh.sh.. 

Aliu a.s. i përdorte të gjitha mundësit e tij që njerëzve në shoqëri tia shpjegojë vlerat e gruas me qëllim që ata ta dinë se gruaja, si shtylla e familjes, më shumë se çdo gjë tjetër kërkon dashuri, kështu që në asnjë kundër saj nuk duhet të përdoret dhunë dhe sjellje të palakmueshme. Hz. Aliu thoshte: Burri i cili e mundon  gruan e tij, as namazi dhe as një punë  e mirë nuk i pranohet te Zoti i Madhërishëm. Ky lloj i burrave do të hyjnë të parët në zjarr të xhehenemit. Aliu a.s. gjithashtu thoshte: Çdo njëri që familjes së tij i bënë keq, më nuk shpresohet se ai i bënë mirë dikujt tjetër. Me një shprehje tjetër, një person i këtillë në përgjegjësit tjera shoqërore, madje edhe në jetën e tij private nuk është i sinqertë dhe besnik. Për arsye se gruaja është me ndjenja dhe sentimentale, burri duhet të mbështet te ajo në rast se dëshpërohet apo përballet me ndonjë pa sukses. Prandaj dhe burri duhet të gjejë prehje dhe qetësi shpirtërore në rrezet e ndjenjave dhe dashurisë së gruas.  

Shumica e problemeve familjare burojnë nga fakti se njëri prej bashkëshortëve, burri apo gruaja, përpiqet që tjetrit tia imponojë një gjë apo dëshirë. Ndonjëherë mosmarrëveshjet në mes burrit dhe gruas lindin për gjëra sekondare, të parëndësishme dhe për disa dëshira të palogjikshme të gruas apo burrit. Imam Aliu, dëshirat e palogjikshme dhe të parëndësishme të burrit dhe gruas i ka quajtur të dëmshme dhe ai nga burri dhe gruaja kërkon që ta dashurojnë dhe respektojnë njëri  tjetrin, të mos i imponojnë njëri-tjetrit gjëra të kota dhe të mos e lëndojnë njëri  tjetrin. 

Imam Aliu me gruan e tij hz. Fatimen ka jetuar vetëm 9 vjet, por ka jetuar në dashuri dhe mirëkuptim. Në kohën kur e pyetën në lidhje me bashkëshortësinë e tij, ai u përgjigj: Zotin e kam dëshmitar se asnjëherë nuk e kam hidhëruar Fatimen dhe asaj asnjëherë nuk i kam imponuar asgjë. Edhe Fatimja mua asnjëherë nuk më ka hidhëruar dhe asnjëherë nuk më ka kontrolluar dhe nuk më ka inspektuar për asgjë. 

Pa dyshim se qëllimi kryesor i martesës është krijimi i familjes dhe krijimi i qetësisë fizike dhe shpirtërore të gjeneratave. Për këtë arsye shembujt që duhet marrë parasysh në zgjedhjen e çiftit duhet të bazohen në krijimin e një familje të shëndosh dhe të lumtur. Aliu a.s. në lidhje me këtë fakt ka prezantuar shumë shembuj, njëri prej tyre është që burri dhe gruaja të meritojnë njëri  tjetrin. Psh. që të dy të kenë një gjuhë të përbashkët, të kenë nivele të njëjta, besimi dhe mendimet e tyre te jenë të përafërta, kështu që të përsosin njëri  tjetrin. Ashtu siç thotë edhe ai: Besimtari  i përngjet besimtarit. Në një vend tjetër thotë: Çdo burrë të kërkojë një grua që i përngjan atij dhe kanë veti të përbashkëta. Po ashtu edhe gruaja duhet të kërkojë një burrë i cili i ngjan asaj. Sipas fesë islame, të qenit të ngjashëm burri dhe gruaja dmth, ata ti përkasin një kulture, një edukate, personaliteti dhe po ashtu pjesët e trupit ti kenë të barabarta. Në këtë mes edhe veçorit si mosha dhe talenti mund të jenë elemente që personi mund ti kërkojë nga partneri i tij. 

Në këtë mënyrë, është e udhës që burrat dhe grat para se të martohen të mësojnë dhe ti zgjidhin kushtet e parashtruara dhe të zgjedhin partnerin që më së shumti i ngjan atyre. Andaj dhe në përgjithësi me zgjedhjen e drejtë të bashkëshortit, dhe po ashtu me sakrificë, devotshmëri dhe dashuri mund të krijohet një ambient i qetë, i shëndosh, dhe mund të bëhet shkak i suksesit të çiftëve dhe fëmijëve.

----------


## Sokoli i Malit

Cka ka te bej kend veshtrimi  i gruas nga Aliu me  problemet shoqerore qe ka ne amerik apo gjetiu ne perendim.Ndermjet tyre jan 1400 vjet,apo mos edhe ju  si Historija e Enver Hoxhes ( historija e shqipris,botim 56) qe asht tue fol per mardhanjet shoqerore te familjes parahistorike dhe e argumenton se ata sdinin si ta rregullonin ,se vetem partija e punes asht ajo qe din me rregullua kto probleme,ju lutem kur jeni tue fol per Aliun ,folni per te,besimin e tij,qendrimin shoqeror apo politik/social, dhe hiqnu perrallave, tjera.Se na lodhet me keso perrallash.

----------

